# Power Systems Conference



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 27, 2015)

Has anyone ever attended SEL's power system conference?

I am attending next week's conference in Chicago and was just looking for some feedback.


----------



## J-Dubbs (May 28, 2015)

I only attend one major conference every year related to power systems, and that is the IEEE PCIC Conference. Usually that's the only I can get approval for. And even that will be iffy this year.

That said, I have taken a couple of training courses with SEL, and their materials and instructors are generally fantastic.I learned a ton there, so if there conference is anything like the classes I took, you should be in for a very productive week.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 8, 2015)

J-Dubbs said:


> I only attend one major conference every year related to power systems, and that is the IEEE PCIC Conference. Usually that's the only I can get approval for. And even that will be iffy this year.
> 
> That said, I have taken a couple of training courses with SEL, and their materials and instructors are generally fantastic.I learned a ton there, so if there conference is anything like the classes I took, you should be in for a very productive week.




The conference was top notch and 1st class all the way. Hopefully I will have the opportunity to go again in the future.


----------

